# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2011

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Visit a house and ask for Trick or Treat - Report what you were given

Advanced Task - Become one of the 13 Gods of Olympus (Zeus, Posiedon, Hades, Athena, Hera, Apollo, Artemis, Hermes, Dionysus, Hephaestus, Ares, Demeter, and Aphrodite)

----------


## Aristaeus

I completed both tasks much earlier than I thought I would. I think I finally discovered mine perfect method for physical transformation. Anyhow, the lucid portion is highlighted in blue, the basic task in green, the advanced task in purple.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 9.28.2011


I spent a good deal of time in a place which strongly resembled the cafeteria of my old elementary school. I was six years old again. Accompanying me in the facility was a large number of fellow children, some of whom I recognized as old bullies and acquaintances. I was generally maltreated by everybody throughout this portion of the dream.
At some point, I ended up outside. It was nighttime, and the light of the street lamps reflected almost clearly off the surface of the damp, empty parking lot. In this moment, I spontaneously became lucid.
Immediately remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I clenched both of my hands into fists, held them close to my chest, and focused all my attention on my dream body. Once I had a clear image of the god Poseidon in my mind, I released my focus, sending a minor earthquake throughout mine surroundings. In the reflection of the damp grounds surface, I saw my body abruptly morph into a bearded merman holding a trident.
With the advanced task complete, I turned mine attention to a nearby gas station bearing a sheep-like symbol. Near the sheep symbol were the bold white letters B-A-A. I hovered toward the cashier booth (I had to hover, as I could not walk with my newly gained fish tail), tapped the door of the booth thrice with my golden trident, and said trick or treat. I was surprised to hear my voice sound like that of an elderly man. The doors flap opened, and a hand swiftly tossed out a small, clear plastic container bearing a frozen blue liquid. I consumed the liquid to find that it tasted very much the same as frozen tap water.
With both tasks complete, I spent the rest of the dream trying to contact my subconscious with little success.

----------


## StonedApe

I guess it's about time I visited that Van Gogh house, I've been planning on doing it for years.


Nice advanced task.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, not one of my favorite dreams, but got the tasks done.


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




28.09.2011I become Zeus within a dream and went Trick or Treat (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going with Ana in a car trip.  She was going to drive as I felt very tired.  It was getting dark, so I got comfortable in my car and tried to fall asleep.

I found myself in a small town and realized that since I went to sleep in the car, I was dreaming (funny, accepting the reality of a dream, but not realized I went to sleep in a dream)  I was in front of a big mountain.  Such mountain was filled by houses and stores.  I took a small flight to make my dream crystal clear and immediately recalled the ToTM.

I thought about transforming again into God Phoenix, but I realized that was a Roman God and not a Greek one. I decided to aim for Zeus. I started to visualize lighting bolts sparkling within my hands.  Soon, I started to grow. My arms and chest became very muscular and I grew up in size.  I suddenly had a huge lighting bolt in my hand. A voice told me I was Zeus and I owned the Master Bolt.  








I figured with the basic done, I needed a costumer, but again, as it was a dream, I really did not care about it.  I flew to one of the homes on the mountain and knocked the door requested trick or treat.
A kid opened the door and gave me a small purple ball.  I tasted it. It was like strawberries.

With both task done, I decided to try to project, but suddenly I felt my dream body moving abruptly. 

I woke up in the car. We had an accident and the dream turned third person.  My parents where there and they were talking with my wife. She was freaking out due the accident.  I tried to ask her what happened, but she was too nervous to talk.
A little after, I woke up for real.

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun everybody!

----------


## Hyu

Challenge accepted!

I was going to aim for Zeus as well, but now I'm thinking Hades would be a lot of fun... let's see how that goes.
Good luck everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Don't think I'll be doing this, Trick or treating is an american thing, and we don't really do it in australia.
The god things, would take to much effort, and it's not something I'd like to do, I have other goals. If it was an easy task that I could do quickly in my lucid, I would.
I do actually plan on eating something actually, so I guess I might incorperate trick or treating into that.

----------


## Mancon

Completed!!!


*Spoiler* for _Completed Advanced and Basic Task_: 




I just took a hour and a half nap, and became lucid!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 


I was walking in a large, cold grocery store in the middle of the fruit section. I was holding an orange that was the size of a watermelon. I was debating whether or not it was good enough to buy. 

A girl came up to me and tapped me on the shoulder. "That orange right there is begging for you to buy it. Why don't you put that orange down, and buy that one?" I looked at the orange she was talking about, and it started moving around. 

The thought that this might be a dream randomly crossed my thoughts. _How did I get here?_ I asked myself. I remembered falling asleep for a nap, and did a reality check to confirm I was dreaming. I was!

I cleared my mind, and stabilized my dream. My first thought was to do the Task of the Month! 

I decided I wanted to do the advanced task first, and turn into Poseidon. I wanted to be underwater to do that, of course! 

I planned to walk through a wall, and on the other side would be the ocean! I saw a blank wall across from me, and back up. I ran at full speed at it, and BAM! I was in the ocean. I wanted to transform into Poseidon, and I figured the best way to do that was to find him and melt into his body.

I turned around and expected him to be there. He was there towering over me looking ANGRY. "YOU DO NOT TAKE MY PLACE AS A GOD!" He yelled. 

I ran towards him, jumped and melted into his body. I could feel myself in his body now, controlling him. I was him. _Well that was easy..._ I thought to myself. 

I decided to test out my divine water bending skills. I held out my hands and held them together in front of me. I then separated them, and imagined ALL the water being separating with my hands. The ocean literally split right in half, and there was a long gap in the middle. 

The floor of the gap was made of wet sand. I flew upwards, and let the water fall back down into the giant gap. I concentrated on a big section of water and made it float up and shoot into space. The vividness of it was amazing. I could feel the cold water on my feet. 

I played around with the water a little more, and decided to go trick or treating. I looked down at my body and I was a GIANT. I looked about 15 feet tall, so I decided to shrink down to 4 feet, and look like a kid. 

I flew across the water, while it splashed me in the face. After a minute or so, I saw what I was looking for: an island. This island had Halloween decorations EVERYWHERE and was filled with pumpkins. I landed on it, and it was very crowded. There were kids everywhere

I blended in with all the kids, and went to the nearest house I could find. The house was dark green, two story's, and had a rather large door. I went up to it and knocked. It opened immediately, and an old lady stared down at me. She smiled.

"Oh look at how cute you look! You are dressed up as Poseidon? I love that beard! It looks SO real!" she said to me. 

I nodded and held out my hands to see what she would give me. 

"Don't you have a bag to put you candy in?" she asked me.

I looked down and realized I didn't have a bag! I shaped one out of water, and froze it. I looked back up and she stared at me, horrified.

"Can I PLEASE have my candy now?" I said. She put a Jolly Rancher into my ice bag, her hand was shaking. Suddenly, fire came shooting out of her hand and my bag melted. She grinned at me, looking evil. I look around and all the kids were gone!

I quickly made a big wave and smashed it into her house. It collapsed. She grabbed my shoulder, and then I woke up.  :Sad:  I wanted the dream to continue! I tried to fall back asleep, but couldn't. Maybe I can continue this tonight! Thanks for reading  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

That was epic, maybe I WILL do it :O

----------


## Pandabear

Good luck everybody, happy dreams!  ::content:: 

Oh, and good job Aristaeus, Percy and Mancon!

----------


## Zalak123

Well I did the basic task, and to my misery I was given nothing but a simple, "Wait untill halloween!"

----------


## Zoth

Mancon, you really amaze me with your control skills  ::shock:: 

Good job on those who got it already and goodluck to the others, gonna be my first try at TOTM eheh  :smiley:

----------


## Prancingwolf

That was an AWESOME dream Mancon! LOVE it!

----------


## Zalak123

So do I need to do the advance misssion to get the prize?  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

Ooooh, I like the advanced task this month! Posting here to remind myself to actually do the TOTM this month.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for reading my dream everyone  :smiley: 





> So do I need to do the advance misssion to get the prize?



No, you need to do the either the basic, advanced, or both to get the prize. So you could just do the basic and still get it.

----------


## Pandabear

The bacis track.is actually something I wanna try once, like see what's in my pucket. I don't think I'm ready to try any of theese tasks, but they're a good inspiration for goals.  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

How are you not ready? You've had a lucid before, the basic just involves walking up to a house, knocking on the door, and saying "trick or treat"  :tongue2: 
EASY! xD
Anyway, if you do the basic, does this result in wings being "basic" Or do either of the tasks equal the same wings?

----------


## Pandabear

> How are you not ready? You've had a lucid before, the basic just involves walking up to a house, knocking on the door, and saying "trick or treat" 
> EASY! xD



Yeah, but in my next lucid dream, I wants to fly, and be in the dream more than a half minut.  :wink2: 
And I've never tried Trick or treat in real life! :O 

Good luck to you.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Basic*


*Advanced*


*Both*

----------


## Zalak123

*Yawns* Well whoa. That was my first really long lucid. In the other I only had the ability to do one task or use one magicked power. 

So I was in this house trying on hats, and I thought for a moment. "I wish I could do the challenge right now." Then it hit me.  
[COLOR=I was dreaming! I could do the challenge right now! So I looked away from the mirror and looked back. I saw Hades. But I didn't feel like Hades I didn't feel huge or powerful. So I slammed my fist into the mirror, and felt the Hades from the mirror becoming me. Then I summoned an un-dead army. I made them compete in the skeleton games. While some of them got me snacks. I sipped my soda while two skeleton tried to do the pole vault. This was incredible fun. Then I ran out into the woods and use psi energy ball powers. (I shot energy balls at the trees and they bounced off of em =3) I kept running. My subconsciousness was creating amazing creatures and landscapes and villages. [/COLOR]

----------


## INeverWakeUp

These are some interesting tasks. I'll give them, a shot. But the last TOTY comes first for me. I have 11/12 done!

----------


## ClearView

Just because trick or treating is involved, i'm going to work on the two tasks tonight and tomorrow.

Imagine going Trick or Treat, and the next thing you know the door opens and you flood the persons house with water. (who am i?)

Will report back!

----------


## PercyLucid

> *Yawns* Well whoa. That was my first really long lucid. In the other I only had the ability to do one task or use one magicked power. 
> 
> So I was in this house trying on hats, and I thought for a moment. "I wish I could do the challenge right now." Then it hit me.  
> [COLOR=I was dreaming! I could do the challenge right now! So I looked away from the mirror and looked back. I saw Hades. But I didn't feel like Hades I didn't feel huge or powerful. So I slammed my fist into the mirror, and felt the Hades from the mirror becoming me. Then I summoned an un-dead army. I made them compete in the skeleton games. While some of them got me snacks. I sipped my soda while two skeleton tried to do the pole vault. This was incredible fun. Then I ran out into the woods and use psi energy ball powers. (I shot energy balls at the trees and they bounced off of em =3) I kept running. My subconsciousness was creating amazing creatures and landscapes and villages. [/COLOR]



'd!!  Great job!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dammit! I almost had the TOTY last night! So damn close! I got to the point of driving in a classic Mustang to the Ark of the Covenant, when I realized I don't know how to open it. Any help on that one?

But anyway, as soon as I'm done with the TOTY I'll be working on the TOTM. Every month if I have no big plans. And I usually don't.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Love the advanced task  :smiley:

----------


## ashraen

For some reason, The TOTM permission groups don't show up as one of the "groups that are available for you to join" on my permission groups page. Have never had this problem before.. help?

__________________________________________________  ____________________

Got the Basic done last night (failed at Advanced). Will try again soon  :smiley: 

Relevant DJ Entry Portion:

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task of the Month_: 



I remembered the TOTM was to Trick or Treat, and I figured this would be easy since I was in my room at the hotel. I went outside and knocked on the door 1 room over where my co-worker Chad was staying. When he opened the door, I yelled 'Trick or Treat!' He asked me 'What flavor?' I was confused for a minute, but then I replied 'Chocolate.' He then gave me a bag of chocolate-covered doughnuts that were sitting on his desk.

After he closed the door, I walked about in the common area between the hotel rooms, munching on my doughnuts (which tasted quite delicious, btw). I decided to try the advanced TOTM, becoming one of the gods. I was going to be Zeus. I started by trying to make myself much bigger than my surroundings (not strictly necessary to complete the task, but it's how I wanted to do it). This scaling is something I have done quite often, but this time I couldn't seem to make it happen.




Full DJ Entry: Trick or Treat! (TOTM) and Advanced Task Fail

----------


## ClearView

First Attempt, Success.
DJ Entry:October Cognac


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Portion_: 



As I walk around the room I feel like a piece of my brain is missing.
Something feels different. Suddenly, a feeling overtook me.
Lucidity.
The room takes a different shape, and now I can make out a light switch in the dark. As I approach the light switch, the room begins to distort and twist while I stand still. 
Fearing the worst, I default landscape into my driveway.

It's night time. A slight breeze tosses and turns my hair. I am walking with my friend down my driveway. As proportion and relativity becomes clear, he is talking to me about my Halloween costume. I am wearing only my swim suit. I don't feel cold, but experience occasional shivers as we walk further down the street. A pillowcase in hand, we make our way to the first house. I decide that I want to be alone, and my friend dissipates from the dreamscape. As soon as the thought had crossed my mind, it had happened so quickly I realized just moments later. I walk up to the door, and it appears to be your average colonial style frame. I start to say "trick or tr-" and the door opens. A middle aged man confronts me, and asks for a trick. The idea of being a god and using a super power pops into my head. I began to remember about the ToTM and grew excited about remembering this task. I decide to be Dionysus because I had never been drunk in a lucid before. Soon a bottle of hennessy in one hand, and a pillowcase in the other had me satisfied. As I conjured the cognac, the man at the door grew weary of my so called "trick" even though I thought it was the coolest thing. He grabbed the cognac, and shut the door on me. I was bewildered. I decided to get angry and open the door, but the handle was no longer there. As I ponder how to retaliate, ideas flooded my mind, but they were cloudy and I could not make any sense of them. I was losing grasp of lucidity, and decided not to fight it. 

The next thing I know, I was awoken by my alarm.
6:00 AM

----------


## avatar0

I'm gonna try these. I have a feeling the advanced task might be easier for me than the basic one, because I don't celebrate Halloween but know quite a bit about greek mythology.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Yes! I finished the Basic task, and attempted the advanced briefly before giving up!

Successful WILD! Trick or Treat and Questions About My Dream Guide - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Extract from the dream:





> Oh! The Task of the Month! I faced my bedroom door, "Trick or Treat!" I said, and opened the door. It was just my family room - nothing abnormal and nothing to receive. Damn. I walked up the hallway to my parent's room. "*TRICK OR TREAT!*" - I reached out and went to slide the door open, and it flew off as though I had kicked it down - awesome! Inside, they are both asleep. Dad rolls over and turns on a lamp next to his bed, and I notice that as the lights come on it becomes day - that saved a bit of effort. 
> 
> I walk over and stand next to my mum's side of the bed, Dad rolls over and searches next to his bed. I look at my hands - _I needed to shape shift aswell, one of the gods? Zeus._ I try and make a large lightning bolt in my hand, but get a blue glow and a few sparks. I don't even know how to shapeshift! I'll just do it later. 
> 
> "So who IS my dreamguide?" I ask
> Mum starts talking about something strange - about how when someone is sick, there is an association people make with them within society. She's rummaging through a small box, and I see a pillow with an apple sticker with "Sick - Sam" written on it - probably from my cousin being sick here sometime. Is that what she's talking about? I still don't understand. _I end up holding my luggage bag - what dad was searching for over the edge of his bed - my trick or treat gift._ I use the texture of the leather on the handle to stabilise while I talk. I didn't look in the bag.



EDIT: What's changed? I no longer have the options for the ToTM's in the control panel? :s

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Working towards it. Just gotta finish toty. I figured out how to open the Ark of the Covenant. I just need to unite it with the Staff of Ra.

----------


## AlexHumva

The basic task sounds pretty interesting; one could get anything, so the results could be pretty cool.

Definitely want to do the advanced one, though; sounds really cool, though I must ask, in order for it to be considered a full transformations do we have to exhibit our powers, or just take on the appearance?

----------


## Zoth

Sigh became lucid in the middle of the dream, and did one of my goals. As I landed (from epic flight around city) a DC talked to me and my RC failed making me loose lucidity. Just a few more minutes and would have done the basic task  :Oh noes:

----------


## MadMonkey

Grr I failed last months task which broke my streak.  :Sad:  I wil this one though. I wonder what god I should try and be.

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the basic task this morning.


*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



10.08.2011Trick or Treat? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am out of town with my mom at my sister's and brother in law's house and I slept in my neices bed so It probably helped me get lucid to be in a diferent place. 

I was in a non lucid and I forgot it now. Later on I was at my house and I realized it was a dream. I decided to do the Task of the Month. I needed to go trick or treat at someones house. I couldn't do that without a costume and sense my tf2 spy costume isn't made yet I decided to do something a little easier. I ran down the hall and stabilized as I went. I turned the corner into my room. It was dark and I flipped the switch but like always the lights didn't go on. That didn't bother me though. I grabed the foam monkey mask that I got at the zoo In third grade. I thoght it would be pretty fitting seeing as I am MadMonkey. I put it on and bent part of the mask wasn't a problem in the dream and it fit fine. 

I went outside and flew down the streat looking for a good house to trick or treat at. It was mid afternoon and I was extremly hungry. I was craving rice for some reason. I saw a house that looked good enough so I flew down and rang the door bell. A woman answered the door so I said, "Trick or treat?". I saw that the family was eating dinner. She handed me a blue lollipop. It looked tasty but then I noticed they had a bowl of rice on their table. It looked sooooo good! I asked if I could trade my lollipop for a little bit of their rice and the woman yelled no as if I had done something offensive. She snatched the candy out of my hand and slammed the door in my face. I said, "I guess that you choose trick instead of treat." ............

Click for the full dream.





Edit: for some reason the permisons group thing won't give me the option to join new groups. It just shows the groups I am already in. What should I do?

----------


## flipsyde

Dry spell....

----------


## Zalak123

Thank's percy! I've been experiencing a lucid almost every night now. It was very sudden but now i'm having quite a lot.

----------


## yuppie11975

Good job everyone!

----------


## Mancon

Great job everyone, keep it up!  ::D: 

Edit: Yuppie, XD, I didn't realize I just said the same thing that you said above.

----------


## Pandabear

I did the task for *last* month. Why isn't it september anymore, haha? 

By the way, good job dreamers! And good luck to everyone, sweet dreams!  ::D:

----------


## avatar0

Attempted the advanced task and failed.

I wanted to become Neptune, so I teleported to a sea. I was just about to jump right in, when I noticed it was a huge, dark, stormy ocean and I called it quits.
I can't even swim irl D:

----------


## WDr

Ohh, I'm so going to try this out!!!  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## dreamst8

Shoot, I just want to recreate Mancon's dream REGARDLESS of the TOTM lol.

----------


## Moondreamer

Was lucid last night for the first time, and remembered the task of the month  :smiley:  I walked down the street and knocked on a door. My grandfather opened the door in his pajamas and told me to come back later tonight (It was morning) he never gave me anything  :Sad:

----------


## AlexHumva

Managed to pull off the basic task last night; red is dream, blue is lucid.





> I was in a city that appears often in my dreams; it's a fairly scary place to begin with, and the dream started out with me running from some sort of monster. I ran into an alley, where one of my friends was waiting; he said not to worry, it was a dream. Becoming lucid, I stepped outside of the alley, the monster now gone. I wandered a little before remember the task of the month, so I walked up to a random house, knocked, and upon the door opening, yelled trick or treat. He stared at me for a moment, then said 'what the hell' and pulled out a Milky Way about as big as me. Having completed that task, I went to a door carrying my prize, and teleported to a grassy field. Apparently heat works in dreams, as the bar melted under the sun, causing me to end the dream falling down a hill on a chocolate slide.

----------


## sharkanana

Complete the basic, was pretty hilarious!!!

Fancy party, TOTM, flying, powers - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I close the front door, then knock.

The door is elevated above me, and I can peer through the shutters on the door. I see a tan older lady with curly gray hair approaching, I can only see her face because of the angle, and think it would be funny if the ground caused an illusion and she was actually only as tall as her head.

The door opens and what I imagine is true, she is basically a real life Mrs.Potato-head. I yell "Trick or Treat!", laughing! She says something(smiling/laughing) like "Oh let me give you..." and reaching into a black plastic cauldron, but I am still freaked out and back away, then I realize she looks very throwable and grab her and heave her like a football parallel to the street, and she screams the whole flights and lands in some bushes.





***Note, I can also not request permission to the TOTM groups for some reason.  I got the tasks last month***

----------


## ninja9578

> EDIT: What's changed? I no longer have the options for the ToTM's in the control panel? :s



The dream guides took over when I left staff, I don't think anyone other than them have it.  I noticed that too a while ago when I tried to add someone.

----------


## slash112

Everyone who completed a task is now winged  :smiley: 

Also, the control panel thing ended up disabled in the process of changing management. I'll re-enable it to prevent more confusion  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I'll try my hardest to remember to do this. Wish me luck.*

----------


## tommo

I need to get seriously back in to LDing again.
I'm such a lazy asshole.

Ok, I will open the door and say trick or treat?
And will become Aphrodite  ::lol::

----------


## Milliecake

Not really sure if it counts as completing the basic task...


*Spoiler* for _Basic task_: 





Became lucid during a dream in which I was putting away my guinea pigs, one of which who died many years ago. I felt the need to make sure he was safe, even though I knew it was a dream  ::?: 

This was my second attempt at the Trick or Treat task - the first time I failed because I couldn't remember the task!

I turned to a dream character and told them I was dreaming. I walked down a hallway and into a street. I crossed the road and knocked on the first door I came to, yelling Trick or Treat - yeah I've never tricked nor treated in my life so I wasn't sure what I was doing. No one answered the door so I tried the next, same problem. Then the next, again no one there. The fourth door was a lady who was having financial problems so I stopped to help her and lost lucidity.

I'll try again to see if I can get any booty off dream characters. Damn them being so stingy in my dreams  :Cheeky:

----------


## tommo

LMAO at the financial problems bit haha.  You must be very empathetic  ::lol::

----------


## Quantiq

Awesome! I'm going to attempt one of these tonight and see how it goes. I'll post here tomorrow morning with the results.  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

Interesting, this might be the easiest task yet. Can't wait to do this  :smiley:

----------


## BlackHash

Can't wait to attempt this in my next lucid!
That is... If I remember the task!

----------


## Naiya

I love the tasks for this month! Now I just need to actually remember to do them... >_>

----------


## Mancon

Good luck, everyone! Haha Naiya, remember those tasks! Look at this thread right before bed every night  :tongue2:

----------


## Quantiq

Well that was a bit of a failure. It was a nice vivid dream but nothing at all related to trick or treating or turning into a god of Olympus. I guess I need to keep trying.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I did the Basic:

I then remembered that I needed to do a *Task of the Month*. One Task was to go *Trick-or Treating*. I landed back down in my neighborhood where I Trick or Treated as a child. I seemed really big, like my neighborhood was made out of dollhouses. But I leaned close to a house and rang the doorbell. Someone opened the door and I said "Trick-or-Treat!" They put something in a bag I was holding. I didn't see it, but I knew it was a *tootsie roll*. I went to another house. This time the person saw me and ran away screaming. I went to another house, and they gave me another toosie roll. The person in the fourth house ran away again. I laughed and knew that they were programmed to do that.


Whole Lucid Dream:

*Spoiler* for __: 



*Long LD from two nights ago*:

*Ed* called me and told me to look at the *Moon* outside. I went out onto my oorch. I was at my old home in LA. I saw the full moon. It was very large. I then was what looked like a satelite passing the moon. It then sped up and brightened up until it looked like a* fireball*. I thanked Ed for hainvg me go out to see that.

Then I was in my kitchen. Several family members were there. There was a hole on the floor and water was leaking in. Ed was there. Marie asked him about the army.

We then went back out to the porch and my *telescope* was there. We pointed it at the *moon* and looked at it. I was amazed by all the detail I could see. I could even see red streaks on the rock which made the moon look like it was made from sandstone.

Something about this seemed odd. I wondered if this was a dream. But I knew that this was real. This was way too real to be a dream. But at the same time I decided to jump up in the air like I would in a dream because it seemed like a funny thing to do.

Well, I jumped and hovered a sec. It wasn't much, but I thought about it. I knew that in real life I wouldn't hover for even a second.

Suddenly I knew without a doubt that I was dreaming. I flew up in the air over my old neighborhood. It felt amazing. I noticed that I could feel the wind and the coolness of the night air and the feeling in my stomach of going up and down.

I wanted to go even faster, but strugged, like I usually do. I focused on rockets coming out of my feet, and I felt like I was going faster, but nothing around me moved much faster.

I then remembered that I needed to do a *Task of the Month*. One Task was to go *Trick-or Treating*. I landed back down in my neighborhood where I Trick or Treated as a child. I seemed really big, like my neighborhood was made out of dollhouses. But I leaned close to a house and rang the doorbell. Someone opened the door and I said "Trick-or-Treat!" They put something in a bag I was holding. I didn't see it, but I knew it was a *tootsie roll*. I went to another house. This time the person saw me and ran away screaming. I went to another house, and they gave me another toosie roll. The person in the fourth house ran away again. I laughed and knew that they were programmed to do that.
 

I then looked around. Things around me looked like a *World of Warcraft* setting. I saw these *kittens* all around me in various places. I thought, "Oh, that's for the new quest. If I had accepted the quest the kittens would be all sparkley." I wished I was on the quest so I could collect the kittens.

I floated up in the air again and came to a *boardwalk*. I landed. I saw a good looking guy and decided to *kiss* him. I didn't even bother to say anything to him first. I just pulled him to me and kissed him. After the kiss, he looked at me with a surprised, but not unhappy look. Then as if to get in the spirit of things, he then pulled an older lady to him and kissed her. After that kiss he looked at me to make a face, like "that wasn't really a good idea. I should have just kissed you again." So I asked him to kiss me again. but for some reason he started talking about "okra" and we never did kiss again.

I then decided to talk to some dream characters. I saw a bar next to me. I went up to the counter and saw the *bartende*r. He was about 55 with graying hair and he was very tall and had a beer belly and stubble on his face. 

I leaned toward him across the counter and asked him the first thing that came to mind, *"Am I dreaming?"* 

*"Yes."* He answered.

*"How do you know?"* I asked.

I can't remember what he said, but he started going off on all this *scientific* stuff. It really surprised me to get this from a bartender. I then asked him something else that I no longer remember. This time he said, "Ask Nurse May." And he pointed to a lady standing next to him. 

I leaned to her and said, "Hey, Nurse--  I mean, hi May..." And then I asked her if I was dreaming.

"Yes." she answered, and I am pretty sure she went off on a complicated explanation why she knew that.

I then asked, *"What do you see when you look at me?"*

She said some word that I didn't understand, *"Ethano..."----*something.

I then turned to someone else by me and asked then to look up that word for me since I was unfamiliar with it. They read me the definition*...."one who is ruled by the hourglass."*


Hmmm...that was odd.

Then the dream started to fade. I looked over to the bartender again and also at my hands and willed the dream to come back to full clarity. It seemed to do so.

Then I was back in the *World of Warcraft* setting. Around me were *frogs*. I knew the quest was to chase the frogs. But I remember somehow my *sister Susan* was there. I didn't want to do the quest anymore. I wanted to talk to my sister, who was dead. But then I knew that I could do both. So I said, "Self, go chase the frogs while I talk to Susan." And I saw myself go running after the frogs. And I started talking to Susan.


And that is all I remember. I am pretty sure that there were a couple of other parts of the dream that I don't remember.

----------


## Blacklight

Not that I visit much, but this is the first time that I have seen where the basic task looks more amusing than the advanced one.

----------


## carebearboy

I am going to give this a try though I question the chance I'll have of this happening being as I am new to LD'ing.

* crosses fingers *

----------


## WDr

After over a week without a lucid dream, I finally got one. The results wasn't that good, though:

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I was dreaming that I was laying in my bed, trying to sleep, then the whole scene shifted, and I was in a little town near the sea. Beacause of this, I thought that it had to be a dream. 
I immediately thought of the TOTM and ran to the nearest house to do trick or treat. Nobody was home -.- I tried another house, same result... 
Then I got distracted, and forgot about trying the advanced task
Like i said, not so spectacular...

----------


## yuppie11975

Basic task completed, I've just put my whole dream because it was a short one. If you do want to skip it however, just skim down a few lines.  :smiley: 
I'm walking around my school, and I come to the science block area with the bit of grass, infront of the ramp. I see a beehive, and I fly up to avoid it, and realise I'm dreaming. (Flying triggers lucidity alot for me) I fly down, and wonder what to do, I remember I've wanted to eat something for a long time, so I focus on the wall infront of me, and I see a nut bar kind of thing stuck on it. I take hold of it and peel away the wrapper, it says "Strawberry nut bar." I take a bit, and I'm kind of dissapointed, I was hoping for something really good. I realise I haven't stabalized yet, and everything is rather blurry, I rub my hands together and shout "lucidity stabalize" I watch everything become clear, and I'm dying to have a massive fight with earthbending, flying, fire, and a bit of parkour. I decide to do this another day, because I feel my lucidity isn't that strong, and my surroundings aren't that flash. I decide to go trick or treating for task of the month, but the problem is that there isn't a single house in sight. I fly up high, expecting to see one, and spot one sitting in the middle over the oval in the primary school next to our school. I fly over, drop down about fifty metres short of the house, and run the rest of the way. I knock on the door, and an old lady comes to the door. "Trick or treat" I shout, in a hurry. "Maybe it should be trick or beat!" she says, and laughs really loudly for about ten seconds, as if she's made the funniest joke in the world. She turns around and dissapears into her house, I consider following her, but I'm a bit creeped out and decide to wait outside. She returns, and hands me a lemon ball wrapped in plastic. "Happy halloween, thank you!" I turn away and here "It's not halloween yet" 
I pop the ball in my mouth, it's better than the bar, it doesn't actually taste sour, kind of like grapefruit, bitter. I wonder what to do, but I realise my dream is REALLY fuzzy, and I fall into blackness, and wake up.

----------


## tommo

hahahaha, that was great.  And it's awesome that you got to try eating something good in the end as well!

----------


## yuppie11975

Thanks man!  :smiley: 
Wonder when I'll get my wings, it's near the end of the month D:

----------


## Zoth

lool, I was fully lucid last night, all ready to leave house and do basic task, then I flew and got dragged by a stupid wind which made the dream collapse when I finally managed to control it. Bit frustating, but even more hilarious because I was like 10 steps away from the house door  :Oh noes:  :Cheeky:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Very almost succeeded in becoming Hades last night.. but I got sidetracked  ::embarrassed::

----------


## yuppie11975

Wings? Yay/Nay?

----------


## AURON

I'm lucid for the the third time in a row, but I'm actually thinking about the task. I really didn't look too much into the task, but I knew it had to do something with trick or treat, because it always is.

I head outside, and I can see my shadow. It looks like I'm wearing a robe with a pointy hat. So either I'm a wizard, or a kkk member. LOL, I don't care because I gotta get this done before I wake up. My bag is kinda cool though. It's an over sized half bat head. It goes from the length of the ears all the way to just before the eyes, and it's made out of some stretchy material.

Anyway, I head next door, which is only a few feet, and there's no house. The dog who's constantly chained outside is there, and he barks over and over as I approach. There's nothing left but a grave.

I head down the street again and it's the same thing. No house, grave but the freaking dog is there too. I turn around...the dog is still at the last house...wtf. I fly down to the next house because I know I don't have much time. SAME FREAKING THING. Huge grave site with monument sticking out, dog tied up to something sticking out of the ground, but there's a sign. I read it, and woke up.

(I think this happened because I had the Halloween town song stuck in my head playing throughout the dream)

----------


## AlasseLaerwen

I have been working on the basic task all month long and finally did it the other night! It was DILD and I even woke up very briefly once during the course of the dream, fell back asleep and continued the dream but I can't remember exactly what point that this happened. What I got after saying "trick or treat" was a little disappointing, all I got were 2 tootsie rolls that the lady I said trick or treat to unwrapped and dumped into my bag. But the rolls were so tiny! Like the size of a grain of rice. Here is the whole dream. . .


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



The first thing I remember from my dreams that night was leaving a house that was somewhere in my neighborhood. It was nighttime and rainy. I walked very quickly through down front lawn and onto the street. I had no shoes on. I began running. I don't know what I was running from but I could feel some sort of urgency to get away from wherever I had been before. I could feel the wet street underneath my feet, the rocks and sticks that I was running over. The heightened sense of my feet and the fact that I was running away (a very common theme in my dreams is running from something, usually from some crazy person(s) that are trying to kill me, i guess those would be considered nightmares) causes me to become somewhat lucid. At this point, it was no longer dark, but daytime. I then realized that my bare feet were uncomfortable running on the street and wished for something softer to run on. Many puddles appeared in the street and I began running and splashing in them. I am now completely LUCID! After running, I eventually end up in front of house that I have never seen before and am no longer in my neighborhood. I now remember that I need to do the task of the month! The house in front of me does not have any doors, just wide open holes in the shapes of large doors in which I can see through to the house inside. There is no one in the house so I go into the backyard. I see that the house is on the water and that there is a pier and boat. There are no other houses around, so I decide I need to get into that boat to find some houses to trick or treat. I get to the end of the pier and find that there is a man in the boat and it is just out of reach. I will have to jump on the boat. I am hesitant. I keep telling myself that I am dreaming and can make it, but I jumped and landed in the water in front of the boat. It is strange, I have flown twice in my dreams but sometimes still have trouble ignoring the laws of gravity in other dreams. Anyways, after landing in the water, I was scrambling to get back on the boat but the man who was in the boat was trying to push me away. I let go and sunk back into the water. At first I held my breath before going under, but then I was like why I am holding my breath? I'm dreaming! So I floated for a few seconds just to enjoy the fact that I was breathing underwater and could see the air bubbles in front of my face floating to the surface. But then the man from the boat was suddenly underneath me! Grabbing at me and trying to pull me down when I was trying to get onto the boat. I was scared of him and kept having to remind myself that I was dreaming. He kept grabbing me and I kept kicking him off, still scared and annoyed that I couldn't get rid of him. I eventually made it onto the boat. I am pretty sure this is the point that I awoke briefly and went back to sleep to continue my dream because I have no recollection of how I got to the next place, I was just there suddenly. I was standing in front of three houses on a hill. I had a bag in my hand. Very excited! I was going to do it! I looked back and forth between all three houses trying to decide which house to go to. I saw another girl going up some long front steps to the house on my right. I followed her up the steps and when she left, it was my turn. I walked up to an older woman with dark hair, and said "trick or treat!" with a big smile on my face. The whole time I was with her, she was mumbling and the only word I could discern was 'car'. The woman opened up 2 tootsie rolls and inside were these teeny tiny little tootsie rolls the size of grains of rice! She emptied them into my bad and then pocketed the wrappers. She then began to seem very creepy and asked me to go into her house and get the  rest of her candy, I started to but then decided to move on to the next house. When I arrived, a little girl and her mother opened the door but did not care at all that I was trick or treating, they were in a rush, putting on their shoes. At this point I forgot that I was dreaming and was swept away into another dream with this mother and daughter... which is a whole other story! Sorry that was so long thanks for reading!

----------


## yuppie11975

So no wings?

----------


## tommo

> So no wings?



 hehe, they're lazy as fuck with that unless you complete it in the first week or so.
I remember once I didn't get mine until the 28th or something and got like 2 days in the secret forum.

----------


## Ctharlhie

There used to be a system Ninja ran to more quickly wing task completers but that fell apart.

----------


## itsme

Amazing, guys!

I was reading your dreams and completed tasks and i can't wait to get mine!
;D

----------


## yuppie11975

I understand they have lives and jobs and stuff, but the problem is, that I have none of those two  :Sad:  
I kid, just kind of irritates me, I could have done something better with my time in a lucid..

----------


## Ctharlhie

And as if by magic... A pair of wings appear!

----------


## Chronicillness

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



28/10/2011 - Trick or treat and become Zeus
I am in my old neighbourhood when I become lucid. It is night time and quiet out. I take to the sky and am flying down what feels like a familiar street. I remember to complete the tasks. I land on a doorstep of a house on an intersection. I see that the door is slightly ajar and possibly movement inside. I knock several times and yell loudly, "Tick or treeaat!"  An older gentleman opens the door and plops a chocolate covered marshmallow wrapped in plastic with Halloween pictures on it. (pretty uneventful) I discard the marshmallow and take a step back from the man and yell, "I am Zeus, King of Olympus! Fear my wrath!" When I say this it comes out in a boomingly loud godly voice that echo's and reverberates all around my dream world. I will for there to be electricity in my right hand like I imagined before falling asleep but it just looks like my normal hand. I dont feel as though I have changed physically. I loose recall at this point.

----------


## tommo

> I understand they have lives and jobs and stuff, but the problem is, that I have none of those two  
> I kid, just kind of irritates me, I could have done something better with my time in a lucid..



 dw man, at least you're getting better control, memory of waking life etc.

----------


## Munstaan

[I sent the link in the permissions group and I'm posting It here aswell because I didn't think anyone checked.]

Basic Task of The Month! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't believe this happened halloween night!

I was upstairs trying to goto sleep in my room but I couldn't because everyone was creeping my out because my cousins' face was the pillow! To my bed! And there was some random girl in my bed then my uncle got up from his bed and decided to leave. I didn't want to stay with my cousin because he was creeping me out So I ended up having to lead my uncle out if my house. He told me he didn't want to stay because he couldn't fall asleep I told him "I can't fall asleep either!" He told me "I dunno get some milk from downstairs!" (But the thing is we don't have milk downstairs) So I went upstairs and I looked for milk so I saw my grandma making something [lol I dunno what] Then I looked for a clean glass to drink out of but I didn't find any so I went downstairs. So I went downstairs [My dad is an ice-cream man IRL so he has pictures of ice cream on the window of the van. So I looked at the pictures And it was two of the same ice cream on the adjacent window and I said "That's stupid!" Then to "Whoa I'm dreaming!" So I stabilized I touched some stuff on the floor I picked up my jacket on the garage floor and felt it then licked it. [It tasted and felt how it did in real life!] After stablizing I thought about what I should do I'm my dream for like 3 seconds "Oh I should do the TOTM!" So I looked outside through the garage window and I saw the moon and I pulled It toward the sun. To make it brighter So I could go trick or treating. Once I pulled it up I went all the way down the street to the house complete down the street across to us. And I saw their halloween decorations. Then I saw a black ford truck with three shotguns in the back [one had a green pump and was full glossy black.] And it pulled up straight in their lawn. [Not their driveway!] And it looked like my friend Coley went out of the truck and knocked on their door and said "trick or treat" In a pretty monotone voice. And he got a random paper bag [Looked weird like there was drugs in it or something.] Then the owner of the house had a shotgun and looked like he was shooting whoever came by who was trick or treating. He tried to shoot a little kid with brown hair point blank but he missed.) Then he tried to shoot Coley in the head and he missed again. So I went up the the door and said "Trick-or-Treat!" enthusiastically. And there wife had blond hair,semi good teeth, and blue eyes and she said "Trick-or- Treat". and gave me a bottle of GTX Motor Oil

I said "Umm... OK?" So I was walking away and then all of a sudden the owner of the house wanted to shoot me but he shot his shotgun and missed and the bullet just flew a few centimeters above my head. The he went to the backyard and came back with an M249 with Nerd bullets [but it shot real rounds bot nerf bullets] and tried to land one shot on me but it failed. Then he did practice fire then started shooting his own minivan.I sort of stared at him thinking he was stupid as fxck. I walked away from the house all giddy and happy knowing I completed TOTM! I got too excited and I'm pretty sure I destabilized and got out of my dream.

----------


## Munstaan

Task of The Month! ::banana::  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## tommo

Cool, last day haha

----------


## Munstaan

Lol I know right :tongue2:  I hope they accept :tongue2:  And this would be on halloween night aswell. Lol when I got the GTX Motor Oil I was like WTF!

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job everybody!!!

November task is here!

----------

